# KitchenAid grinder anyone ?



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife really loves the look of the KitchenAid grinder (and it goes with the kettle) - I know









Anyone using one ? What's the verdict from a coffee lover.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks nice, but unless you pair it to an equally poor espresso machine, you will wish you had bought something fit for the purpose. I do not think it will grind fine enough


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dont know if any of this will help. worth a look http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4616-Kitchenaid-Artisan-Burr-Grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chime101 said:


> What's the verdict from a coffee lover.


Avoid.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Put her off it and have her take a look at the Mignon, comes in a rainbow of colours to match the kettle









Incase the wife wins on the grinder selection however the Kitchen aid can be 'upgraded' with decent burrs.

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/conversion-kit-modifying-kitchenaid-proline-to-hold-mazzer-mini-burrs-t21842.html


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have one bought new for £50 to go with a KitchenAid machine. It just about worked with that but adjustments were poor. It couldn't grind fine enough for my next machine, a Silvia so I replaced it with a Mignon and relegated it to brewed. It then went to work for brewed when I bought a Hausgrind and has since been retired following a second Hausgrind. In essence, everything is better than it. It really overheats the grinds, and is hard to adjust as the band between steps is massive. I also had one fail and get replaced under warranty. Avoid.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to pop it on ebay you will get £90 for it!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Pain to ship with the glass hopper though. Should've kept the box...


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

Seems strange their coffee equipment is such poor quality when everyone raves about their baking lines. Maybe they know their target market will just have it sitting there looking attractive and not have high demands of it. Still a shame though.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

for w.a.g friendly I'm using a modded kitchen aid, not difficult to do, drill-tap-shim set of mazzer- mini burrs, grinds up to turkish.


----------

